# Free madden 2012 game from verizon



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

**623336 just call that and youll get a text buuuuuut out phone is not supported wtf.... thats wack.......

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes no support for bionic TB d3 or tablets

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder if they expect this game to run on like a flip phone..... hmmmmm
For a phone thats being commercial on nfl and all but cant even support this hmmmm

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Doesn't work oin my og Droid either...
So what phone DOES this work on?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## owb2gp (Jul 29, 2011)

Didn't work on my Bionic either...


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

That makes me wonder what phone it works on. This is false advertisement lol

We can watch nfl on our phones no problem but try to play it cant happen.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## branshaw09 (Jun 14, 2011)

It worked on my wifes X, but not my bionic. Speaking of the NFL app, is there anything we gave to do to continue to get the free premium service?


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Bionic free till Superbowl


branshaw09 said:


> It worked on my wifes X, but not my bionic. Speaking of the NFL app, is there anything we gave to do to continue to get the free premium service?


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

I wonder if it is a tegra 2 game? Someone should pull the aol from a phone that it works on and throw it up....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Bifuu (Sep 28, 2011)

tdubs99 said:


> I wonder if it is a tegra 2 game? Someone should pull the aol from a phone that it works on and throw it up....
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Not a tegra 2 if the DX runs it


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

There is a list of supported devices in the fineprint at the bottom of the "device not supported page".


----------



## joec651 (Aug 6, 2011)

Works on froyo thunderbolts cause I just downloaded it earlier


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Wish we had a quick hack they havr over at the tbolt section. Adry is the man.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have Madden working on my tbolt and the game I'd awesome to bad i'm trying to get a bionic since the security breach


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Too bad we cant have a mod working on the bionic

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## elbacker (Jun 8, 2011)

I had Madden 12 on my Thunderbolt that I purchased a few weeks back. I had restored it through Titanium to the Bionic and I could not get it to load after trying many things. I still had it installed and there was an update in the Market when I checked for updates tonight. I installed the update and decided to try to open it again so I could send another force close report. It opened and loaded fine, played just fine as well. I hope thy have not fixed it for the Thunderbolt too late to get the free download for those that want it??


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

[quote name='moosc']Bionic free till Superbowl

When I try it, it wants me to pay for the premium...


----------

